# Streaming Bolt using Comcast card to Apple TV



## Daveb08 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm using a Bolt with Comcast cable card. Can I use the TiVo app on an iPad Air 2 to stream Comcast channels to a TV connected to an Apple TV?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

TiVo Adds AirPlay Support to Allow Streaming to Apple TV Via iOS Devices


----------

